# Angelsachen mit ins Flugzeug?



## nikobellic1887 (8. Juli 2015)

Moin,

werde nächste Woche Samstag nach Split in Kroatien fliegen von Hamburg aus.

Nun meine Frage, was muss man beachten, wenn man Angelkoffer, Steckruten etc. mitnehmen möchte? Sind Haken im Koffer erlaubt? Klappmesser (wohl eher nicht)?

*Wenn man den Angelkoffer & die Teleruten in 'nen Koffer steckt, ist das so rechtens?*

*Wie kriege ich die zu langen Steckruten mit ?*

Gibt es sonst noch etwas zu beachten?

Bitte nur antworten, wenn ihr diesbezüglich Ahnung habt.. will keine Strafen riskieren:m

*& weiß evtl jemand was ne Schachtel Zigaretten in Kroatien kostet* derzeit? Vl lohnt es ja ne Stange mitzubringen 

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angelsachen mit ins Flugzeug?*

Nico; auch wenn es jetzt sehr Oberlehrerhaft klingt......|uhoh:...
Aber mit welcher Airline fliegst Du; meinst Du 'im Koffer' Gepäckaufgabe oder Handgepäck und in Bezug auf die Airline - hast Du bei denen einen 'Status' ?


----------



## Kaulbarschbube (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angelsachen mit ins Flugzeug?*

Am besten kontaktierst du deine Fluggesellschaft. Die sollten es am Besten wissen.:m


----------



## nikobellic1887 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angelsachen mit ins Flugzeug?*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Nico; auch wenn es jetzt sehr Oberlehrerhaft klingt......|uhoh:...
> Aber mit welcher Airline fliegst Du; meinst Du 'im Koffer' Gepäckaufgabe oder Handgepäck und in Bezug auf die Airline - hast Du bei denen einen 'Status' ?



Mit EasyJet..

Gepäckaufgabe.. im Handgepäck darf man keine Ruten mitführen, so viel weiß ich schon..

Status, nein.

#h


----------



## anglermeister17 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angelsachen mit ins Flugzeug?*

Servus, Niko, ich bin relativ erfahrener Angelreisender, ob Mittel- oder Langstrecke bin ich alles schon mit Angelsachen geflogen- und das war nicht wenig an Zeugs! Das Sicherste, was du machen kannst, ist die Kombi Rutenrohr+ Angeltasche, Rollen separat, im Koffer oder im unteren, breiten Teil der AT verstauen. OHNE Rutenrohr läuft man wirklich Gefahr, dass etwas kaputt geht- egal wie sehr dir versichert, dass die aufpassen- du siehst nach dem Verschwinden der Tasche nach der Aufgabe nicht, wie damit umgegangen wird! Und man wird es wohl nicht wissen wollen. Ich habe es jetzt in 5 Reisen immer so gehandhabt, dass ich die Ruten gepackt habe, im unteren Teil die Rollen in ihrer OVP, und dann oben als "Pufferzone" für die Ruten als Stoßschutz kamen Tüten von Gummiködern, und Unterwäsche wie Socken u Shorts, hat das nicht gereicht, dann noch evtl n Strandtuch oderin sich eingerollte T- Shirts. Immer astrein geklappt, gab nie Probleme- bis jetzt- in Spanien ist mir von einer Rute, der Daiwa R' Nessa, trotz dieser Vorsichtsmaßnahmen nach dem Hinflug aufgefallen, dass der Spitzenring abgebrochen war. Also wirklich sicher wirst du nur mit Rutenrohr sein können.


----------



## HeinBlöd (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angelsachen mit ins Flugzeug?*



nikobellic1887 schrieb:


> Mit EasyJet..
> 
> Gepäckaufgabe.. im Handgepäck darf man keine Ruten mitführen, so viel weiß ich schon..
> 
> ...


 
 Mit Easy-Jet bin ich kein Experte ( war mehr mit dem Kranich liiert .... ), aber ich meine, Du hast 1 Gepäckstück zur Aufgabe, mit max. 20 kg.
 Und dann muß 'Sportgepäck' dazugebucht werden.
 ( Wenn Du z.B. einen Koffer und ein Rutenrohr dabei hast ).

 Aber wie Kaulbarschbube sagte, kontaktiere E-J vorab und kläre das mit denen.
 Ich würde drauf wetten, daß es teurer wird, wenn Du es beim Check-In erst verhandelst.

 Happy landing + schönen Urlaub.


----------



## Südschwedenfan (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angelsachen mit ins Flugzeug?*

Wir haben bei unseren Irland Reisen mit "Air Lingus" den Angelkoffer/Kiste, als Handgepäck mitgenommen.
In dem Fall dürfen sich keine Drillinge, Stahlvorfach material (fertig oder auf Spule) darin befinden. Logischerweise auch keine Messer.! Benzinfeuerzeuge (Zippo`s) waren nicht mal im Koffer erlaubt.
Wie schon geschrieben wurde:
Rutentasche/Rutenrohr Kombi.
Rollen in den Koffer und zwischen den Klamotten verstauen.
Die verbotenen Sachen aus der Kiste auch in den Koffer.!
Meinem Kumpel haben sie bei der letzten Reise die halbe Kiste leergeräumt, Blinker, Wobbler, grosse Haken u. Drillinge, Begründung warum kein Stahlvorfach " er könnte ja versuchen, den Piloten zu erdrosseln".


----------



## nikobellic1887 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angelsachen mit ins Flugzeug?*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Servus, Niko, ich bin relativ erfahrener Angelreisender, ob Mittel- oder Langstrecke bin ich alles schon mit Angelsachen geflogen- und das war nicht wenig an Zeugs! Das Sicherste, was du machen kannst, ist die Kombi Rutenrohr+ Angeltasche, Rollen separat, im Koffer oder im unteren, breiten Teil der AT verstauen. OHNE Rutenrohr läuft man wirklich Gefahr, dass etwas kaputt geht- egal wie sehr dir versichert, dass die aufpassen- du siehst nach dem Verschwinden der Tasche nach der Aufgabe nicht, wie damit umgegangen wird! Und man wird es wohl nicht wissen wollen. Ich habe es jetzt in 5 Reisen immer so gehandhabt, dass ich die Ruten gepackt habe, im unteren Teil die Rollen in ihrer OVP, und dann oben als "Pufferzone" für die Ruten als Stoßschutz kamen Tüten von Gummiködern, und Unterwäsche wie Socken u Shorts, hat das nicht gereicht, dann noch evtl n Strandtuch oderin sich eingerollte T- Shirts. Immer astrein geklappt, gab nie Probleme- bis jetzt- in Spanien ist mir von einer Rute, der Daiwa R' Nessa, trotz dieser Vorsichtsmaßnahmen nach dem Hinflug aufgefallen, dass der Spitzenring abgebrochen war. Also wirklich sicher wirst du nur mit Rutenrohr sein können.





HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Mit Easy-Jet bin ich kein Experte ( war mehr mit dem Kranich liiert .... ), aber ich meine, Du hast 1 Gepäckstück zur Aufgabe, mit max. 20 kg.
> Und dann muß 'Sportgepäck' dazugebucht werden.
> ( Wenn Du z.B. einen Koffer und ein Rutenrohr dabei hast ).
> 
> ...





Südschwedenfan schrieb:


> Wir haben bei unseren Irland Reisen mit "Air Lingus" den Angelkoffer/Kiste, als Handgepäck mitgenommen.
> In dem Fall dürfen sich keine Drillinge, Stahlvorfach material (fertig oder auf Spule) darin befinden. Logischerweise auch keine Messer.! Benzinfeuerzeuge (Zippo`s) waren nicht mal im Koffer erlaubt.
> Wie schon geschrieben wurde:
> Rutentasche/Rutenrohr Kombi.
> ...



Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

Sportgepäck.. 80 € extra bei EasyJet!!! So ein Mist#q

Wie schauts denn aus, wenn man einfach die Teleruten & den Angelkoffer im Aufgabegepäck - sprich normalem Koffer verstaut? Gibt das Probleme & wenn ja warum?;+


----------



## anglermeister17 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angelsachen mit ins Flugzeug?*

Ja, ich hätte 75,- € pro Strecke nach Valencia löhnen müssen. Sind mit Germanwings geflogen. Da meine Freundin aber Platz noch viel in ihrem Koffer hatte, konnten wir die AT praktisch als Koffer ohne Zusatzkosten aufgeben! Geht nicht überall, glaube ich- aber fragen kostet ja nix!


----------



## versuchsangler (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angelsachen mit ins Flugzeug?*

Ich hab mir im Baumarkt nen HT Rohr gekauft auf passende Länge zurechtgesägt auf eine Seite den zugehörigen Deckel drauf, von oben und unten ein paar dicke Socken als Schutz über die Telerute, und dann rein in den Koffer/Reisetasche.
Noch nie ein Problem damit gehabt.


----------



## HeinBlöd (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angelsachen mit ins Flugzeug?*



nikobellic1887 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!
> 
> Sportgepäck.. 80 € extra bei EasyJet!!! So ein Mist#q
> 
> Wie schauts denn aus, wenn man einfach die Teleruten & den Angelkoffer im Aufgabegepäck - sprich normalem Koffer verstaut? Gibt das Probleme & wenn ja warum?;+



Solange Du die 20 kg nicht überschreitest, sollte es aber kein Problem sein.
Messer sind auch OK, nur bei Feuerzeugen sind sie komisch.
Aber sei genau mit den 20 kg.
Jedes KG Übergewicht lassen sie sich beim Check-In mit Gold aufwiegen und bezahlen......


----------



## nikobellic1887 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angelsachen mit ins Flugzeug?*

Also bei EasyJet gibts unter Sportgepäck kein Angelkram.. Werde dann wohl meine Angeltasche als Golftasche aufgeben |kopfkrat 80€.. #d


----------



## nikobellic1887 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angelsachen mit ins Flugzeug?*



Wollebre schrieb:


> der hohe Betrag muss bezahlt werden wenn du das direkt beim Check-In aufgibst. Vorher buchen ist weit billiger. Falls du über ein Reisebüro gebucht haben solltest, sollen die das für dich buchen!! Nur vorher das Gepäckstück wiegen. Sollen die auch gleich für den Rückflug machen. Sonst wirst beim Check-In in Split abgezockt....
> 
> s. Webseite
> www.easyjet.com/de/hilfe/vorbereitung-fur-den-flug/gepack
> ...



Ja, dass man eine Lizenz benötigt habe ich schon gehört. Aber denke mal, dass man die vor Ort in jedem Hafen kriegen kann oder?

Komisch, wenn ich einen Flug buchen will, werden direkt die 80€ angezeigt für Sportgepäck. & als ich die Koffer tel. nachbuchen musste, waren es auch um die 60€ pro Koffer mit 23 kg.


----------



## Hohensinn (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angelsachen mit ins Flugzeug?*

Die Hauptfrage ist eigentlich, was hast du vor? Wenn du richtig angeln möchtest, dann vom Boot! Dann Rutenrohr,....wie erwähnt und die Lizenz würde ich vorher besorgen im Internet.

 Wenn du nur ein bischen vom Ufer aus fischen möchtest, dann würde ich mir eine Reiserute besorgen und das ganze in den Koffer einpacken! Vom Ufer sind sowieso nicht die Rissen Fänge zu erwarten! Hauptsächlich Kleinfisch!


----------



## nikobellic1887 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angelsachen mit ins Flugzeug?*



Hohensinn schrieb:


> Die Hauptfrage ist eigentlich, was hast du vor? Wenn du richtig angeln möchtest, dann vom Boot! Dann Rutenrohr,....wie erwähnt und die Lizenz würde ich vorher besorgen im Internet.
> 
> Wenn du nur ein bischen vom Ufer aus fischen möchtest, dann würde ich mir eine Reiserute besorgen und das ganze in den Koffer einpacken! Vom Ufer sind sowieso nicht die Rissen Fänge zu erwarten! Hauptsächlich Kleinfisch!



Schon vom Ufer aus, allerdings auf Wolfsbarsch & dass gute Fänge möglich sind, versicherten mir bereits Boardies & auch auf YouTube gibts einiges zum anschauen.. Dh, ich würd gern  2 Spinnruten (Steckrute) mitnehmen & die die kriege ich nichtin nen Koffer leider.


----------



## tomsen83 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angelsachen mit ins Flugzeug?*

Dann bleibt dir nur zusätzliches Sportgepäck zu buchen. Geh in Baumarkt,kauf dir für nen 5er nen Rohr und mach ordentlich panzertape an jedes Ende. feddisch... Bitte beachten: die Gebühren werden häufig PRO STRECKE berechnet. In deinem Fall also 160 Tacken (hab jetzt nicht geguckt...War aber bisher immer so)


----------



## chef (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angelsachen mit ins Flugzeug?*

Nehm schon seit Jahren mein Angelzeug im Flieger mit; nach Thailand. 
Regelungen von Airline zu Airline unterschiedlich.
Hab bei Emirates sogar mal ein 3,10m Schlauchboot ohne Zusatzgebühr mitgenommen!!!!!
Bis auf wenige Airlines(Emirates, Ethiad, Oman,..?)haben die bekannten Airlines(LH, Austrian, Thai,....) das Freigepäck in den letzten Jahren drastisch reduziert.
Meist nur noch Handgepäck(kl Rucksack) + 1 aufzugebendes Gepäckstück(15-20Kg)frei.
Dh: Du musst schauen, dass du alles in dieses eine Gepäckstück reinpackst, sonst musst extra zahlen.
Daher ne Reiserute, 4-5 teilig, in den Koffer.
Ich hab da als Allroundrute zB ne Cormoran Seacor travel Pilk, 2,70m, geht auch zum Spinnen. Kostet um die 35 Euro und taugt erstmal. Hab mit der schon 10Kg + Giant Trevalleys geangelt.
Wenn man aber ZB mit einer der genannten Araber airlines unterwegs ist, dann kann man soviele Gepäckstücke mitnehmen, wie man will. Man muss halt nur die Freigepäckgrenze(30 Kg) und die maximal Maße(140 cm) beachten. Beim Schlauchboot damals haben wir zu Zweit eingecheckt und hatten dann zusammen 60 Kg frei. Hat mit dem anderen Krempel grad so gereicht. Die sehen das rel locker!


----------



## nikobellic1887 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angelsachen mit ins Flugzeug?*

Blöd, dass ich mit nem englischen Billigflieger fliege. Da kassieren in Sachen Gepäck extrem ab #d


----------



## chef (1. August 2015)

*AW: Angelsachen mit ins Flugzeug?*

@ wollebre:
Ja, was ist da?
zB Emirates:
Pro Person *30 kg
*
Oman air:

30 kg Freigepäck
7 kg Handgepäck
Wenn es sich um Codeshare Flüge handelt, dann sind nur 20kg Freigepäck erlaubt.

Mehr Infos:
http://www.fluggesellschaft.de/airlines/403.emirates/

Was meinst du???


----------



## chef (3. August 2015)

*AW: Angelsachen mit ins Flugzeug?*

Hmm, wusste gar nicht, dass da auch mal 10 Kg Sportgepäck noch zusätzlich frei waren.
Bin mit 30 Kg + 7(8?) kg Handgepäck immer locker über die Runden gekommen. Hatte ja sogar mal ein Schlauchboot mit Heckspiegel(3,10m) dabei.
So far...


----------

